# Well, fitted my 4 jaw for first time, wished i had a smaller one, i will not be braking to a stop on this one



## stuarth44 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## benmychree (Mar 30, 2020)

That is quite a hunk of iron!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 30, 2020)

You could always take the jaws out and use it as a nice big faceplate, then buy a smaller 4jaw.


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 30, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> You could always take the jaws out and use it as a nice big faceplate, then buy a smaller 4jaw.


yes, but where to buy, i looked for one online


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 30, 2020)

benmychree said:


> That is quite a hunk of iron!


yeppers since i had my stroke i cannot heft it, still i need a rail over the bed


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 30, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> yes, but where to buy, i looked for one online


Im not sure what you have for a mount there, but I have had great luck finding things at CME when no one else has it.


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 30, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Im not sure what you have for a mount there, but I have had great luck finding things at CME when no one else has it.


thank you, there's a crowd in france make em but the cost moonbeams


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 30, 2020)

CME also had the best prices. I aee that you are in AUS. My wifey is from King Lake.


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 30, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> CME also had the best prices. I aee that you are in AUS. My wifey is from King Lake.


Ill check it out thanks, not sure where Kings Lake is


----------



## Superburban (Mar 30, 2020)

There just might be a day when you need the size. I picked up a 12" 4 jaw for my 13: lathe, for a steal. Used it once in 3 years now, but definitely glad I had it. 

How are you lifting yours? I drilled and tapped a hole on the side of mine (Actually did two across from each other, to help keep what little balance there is), that I can screw a eye bolt in for the chain. Just need to build a hoist.


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 31, 2020)

Superburban said:


> There just might be a day when you need the size. I picked up a 12" 4 jaw for my 13: lathe, for a steal. Used it once in 3 years now, but definitely glad I had it.
> 
> How are you lifting yours? I drilled and tapped a hole on the side of mine (Actually did two across from each other, to help keep what little balance there is), that I can screw a eye bolt in for the chain. Just need to build a hoist.


it has a tapping but i just slung it through the bore, yes, I'll probably not use the 3 jaw again, the 4 is held to the spindle with 4 socket head  14mm screws, i do big hunks hardwood far out round , just use hss on it from my screw cutting tools


----------



## fitterman1 (Mar 31, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> yes, but where to buy, i looked for one online


Hi Stewart, try secondhand machinery suppliers, some tooling supply shops carry secondhand stuff sometimes. Give General tools in adelaide a call, I know they have s/hand stuff there from full machines to spares (limited).
I sent you a personal message by the way.
cheers Alby


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Stuart, I'm not very familiar with tool and machine suppliers in Brisbane, not far from you, but also check with local machine shops especially ones that might be winding down, sometimes there are bargains to be had. even check with the maintenance guys at the power stations and oil refineries.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 31, 2020)

What's that about 38cm?


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 31, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> What's that about 38cm?


575mm  at guess, will measure today


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 31, 2020)

Downunder Bob said:


> Hi Stuart, I'm not very familiar with tool and machine suppliers in Brisbane, not far from you, but also check with local machine shops especially ones that might be winding down, sometimes there are bargains to be had. even check with the maintenance guys at the power stations and oil refineries.


ok Bob,


----------



## stuarth44 (Mar 31, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> ok Bob,


there is no industry up here Bob, there no urgency.
i should do other things like finish this, when i have will come see you


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 31, 2020)

Shootymac is right.
  CME has a really nice selection of chucks and mounting backing plates. I had a lot of trouble finding L-00 backing plates. CME has a great selection at fair prices. And they are quality backing plates. They machine nicely when fitting to your chucks.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 1, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> there is no industry up here Bob, there no urgency.
> i should do other things like finish this, when i have will come see you
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like golden oldie, they were built better in those days. in the late 70's I bought a second hand Franklin, 20Ft tandem, Took the kids everywhere in it we loved it. But eventually they grew up and weren't interested any more so I sold it.


My partner and I recently bought a new 20Ft Jayco Out Back. We were planning a trip up the east coast, this winter, as far as Townsville and come back down the middle.to adelaide. On this trip we would call in and see any members that wish to see us. However this rotten Flu bug has put these plans on hold at least for the time being. I am using the time now to fit a 120 AHr.  Lithium battery to it with a 2000W inverter, should make life a bit easier.


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 1, 2020)

plenty parking here Bob


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks nice, as i said hoping to get up north later this year.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 1, 2020)

22 inches....  now that's a chuck!


----------



## Superburban (Apr 1, 2020)

And the lathe that spins it.


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 1, 2020)

i think i may buy this lil chuck and throw it in the 4 jaw, cos the 4 jaw jaws are  too big for a lot of application








						SANOU 3 Jaw Lathe Chuck K11-80 80mm Manual Chuck Self-centering Lathe Tools
					

Only US$80.15, buy best sanou 3 jaw lathe chuck k11-80 80mm manual chuck self-centering lathe tools sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a 6" 3 jaw Sanou chuck and I am very pleased with it, runout is minimal.


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 1, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I have a 6" 3 jaw Sanou chuck and I am very pleased with it, runout is minimal.


  thanks, I' ll order today


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 1, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I have a 6" 3 jaw Sanou chuck and I am very pleased with it, runout is minimal.


when it is closed how small a bore will fit over the closed up jaws please


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 1, 2020)

Here you go. I used a metric rule just for you!


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 1, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Here you go. I used a metric rule just for you!
> View attachment 319097


and i just convert in head, i think thou turnin' cos my dials are in thou, metrics are better say when you fabricate something, like a truck bed is 14m or 14000mm a mm is close an inch and 5/32 is a pain building stuff, thanks fer you help Mac


----------

